# What are Women's Rights Groups in the U.S. - saying about Palin?



## CA95380 (Aug 30, 2008)

And first of all!

*NO! I DO NOT BELONG TO A WOMANS RIGHTS GROUP!! *  
(Gotta cover your @$$ everytime you post in here it seems, lately)  

But I did do some searching.    I found this one ...
Not Every Woman Supports Women's Rights: Statement on Sarah Palin

And, I did find it interesting. 

Any more links that we can read??   Not only your opinons but something that is backed up by a link?


----------



## greenpartyaz (Aug 30, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> And first of all!
> 
> *NO! I DO NOT BELONG TO A WOMANS RIGHTS GROUP!! *
> (Gotta cover your @$$ everytime you post in here it seems, lately)
> ...



Very true!


----------



## rayboyusmc (Aug 30, 2008)

Here is another interesting article.  Why Palin?  Why not a woman republican who has better qualifications besided being photogenic?



> Eight Women That Are Better Qualified
> 
> 
> Republican women that are better qualified than Sarah Palin.
> ...



Booman Tribune ~ A Progressive Community



> Members of the House: Ileana Ros-Lehtinen Florida; Deborah Pryce, Ohio; Barbara Cubin, Wyoming; Sue Myrick North Carolina; Jo Ann Emerson, Missouri; Kay Granger, Texas; Mary Bono, California; Heather Wilson , New Mexico; Judith Borg Biggert , Illinois; Shelley Moore Capito, West Virginia; Marsha Blackburn, Tennessee; Ginny Brown-Waite, Florida; Candice Miller, Minnesota; Marilyn Musgrave, Colorado; Thelma Drake, Virginia; Virginia Foxx, North Carolina; Cathy McMorris Rodgers, West Virginia; Jean Schmidt, Ohio
> 
> Cabinet: Condoleezza Rich, Secretary of State; Elaine Chao, Secretary of Labor; Margaret Spellings, Secretary of Education; Mary Peters, Secretary of Transportation; Susan Schwab, US Special Trade Representative



Partial List of Republican Women More Qualified to be President Than Sarah Palin | Room Eight


----------



## rayboyusmc (Aug 30, 2008)

Does this mean that McCain will attend the "Vagina Monologues?"

I guess a good looker at your side is better for votes than an ugly or plain woman, right John?


----------



## Inferno (Aug 30, 2008)

She is just another pretty face. There were so many better that would have fit what McCain has said about experience. Not that Palin is totally without. There were just better.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2008)

Sen. Kay Bailey Hutchison (R-Texas) would have been my pick. She's a good conservative broad with family values.


----------



## Inferno (Aug 30, 2008)

Not Every Woman Supports Women's Rights: Statement on Sarah Palin

Here is what NOW thinks of Palin.



> Sen. John McCain's choice of Alaska governor Sarah Palin as his running mate is a cynical effort to appeal to disappointed Hillary Clinton voters and get them to vote, ultimately, against their own self-interest.
> Gov. Palin may be the second woman vice-presidential candidate on a major party ticket, but she is not the right woman. Sadly, she is a woman who opposes women's rights, just like John McCain.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 30, 2008)

big surprise
)


----------



## Red Dawn (Aug 30, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> And first of all!
> 
> *NO! I DO NOT BELONG TO A WOMANS RIGHTS GROUP!! *
> (Gotta cover your @$$ everytime you post in here it seems, lately)
> ...



Pro-choice women, and every Hillary voters I've spoken too is insulted that McCain would think he could pander their vote with this pick. 



> *Sarah Palin, Wrong Woman for the Job*
> 
> Katha Pollitt
> The Nation
> ...


----------



## CA95380 (Aug 30, 2008)

.... but it is still interesting.



> The polar bear should be removed from the endangered species list because its protected status will hamper drilling for oil and gas in Alaska, the state's Republican Governor has demanded.
> 
> Sarah Palin is suing the Bush Administration over its decision last week to place the animal under the protection of the Endangered Species Act, claiming that climate models predicting the continued loss of sea ice - the main habitat of polar bears - are unreliable.
> Protecting polar bears gets in way of drilling for oil, says governor - Times Online


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2008)

Inferno said:


> Here is what NOW thinks of Palin.


Who cares what a bunch of radical Lesbian Nazis think about Palin!!


----------



## greenpartyaz (Aug 30, 2008)

What about her oil ties?? Do you think she is going to do anything as long as she profits from record high oil prices?


----------



## Inferno (Aug 30, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Who cares what a bunch of radical Lesbian Nazis think about Palin!!



I'm not a Nazi I am not christian I don't believe in the christ. I am radical and a lesbian though you are correct there.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2008)

I just hope she is against Sodomites getting married.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 30, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I just hope she is against Sodomites getting married.


she vetoed a gay marriage ban bill passed by the legislature


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> she vetoed a gay marriage ban bill passed by the legislature


Maybe when she has to represent the rest of the country. She will vote against perverted homo marriages.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2008)

Inferno said:


> I am radical and a lesbian


Admitting to being a degenerate lesbian isn't much to brag about.


----------



## CA95380 (Aug 30, 2008)

_*



~ A Bright Idea ~
Congress shall make no law respecting an establishment of religion, or prohibiting the free exercise thereof; or abridging the freedom of speech, or of the press; or the right of the people peaceably to assemble, and to petition the Government for a redress of grievances.   FindLaw: U.S. Constitution: First Amendment

Click to expand...

*_
*Ain't it great that we American's can get on a "Public Forum" and express our feelings, right or wrong?*

It's just that some of us make more of an @$$ out of ourselves, like some of those on this thread!


----------



## Toro (Aug 30, 2008)

Women more skeptical of Palin than men.

FiveThirtyEight.com: Electoral Projections Done Right: Women View Palin More Skeptically than Men


----------



## Silence (Aug 30, 2008)

of course women are more skeptical...men want to stare at her tits they don't care about much else...just ask Jsanders LOL


----------



## Ravi (Aug 30, 2008)

I dunno, but any woman that wants to give up her own human rights is self-loathing, imo.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 30, 2008)

Silence said:


> of course women are more skeptical...men want to stare at her tits they don't care about much else...just ask Jsanders LOL


Yep, I'm actually cracking up over their making her into a hottie. What a bunch of sexist assholes.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Aug 30, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Admitting to being a degenerate lesbian isn't much to brag about.



It is if her and her partner are hot.


Only fags hate it when two hot chicks eat each other out.


----------



## Dirt McGirt (Aug 30, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Yep, I'm actually cracking up over their making her into a hottie. What a bunch of sexist assholes.





If she ever does become President, let's hope it's not during menopause. She'd probably attack Mexico after eating some spicy tacos.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 30, 2008)

Dirt McGirt said:


> Only fags hate it when two hot chicks eat each other out.



I have never been able to figure out why some guys get so turned on by a couple of mentally ill women having sex.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

Dirt McGirt said:


> If she ever does become President, let's hope it's not during menopause. She'd probably attack Mexico after eating some spicy tacos.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I have never been able to figure out why some guys get so turned on by a couple of mentally ill women having sex.


I'm beginning to think you are a not what you pretend to be.


----------



## editec (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I'm beginning to think you are a not what you pretend to be.


 
Ya' _think?_

I've been reading some mighty bad stuff about Palin lately.

None of which I will pass on until I read it multiple from credible sources.

One thing is clear though...she is far from the most qualified Republican woman McCain could have chosen for VP.

She may be the most qualified Neo-con he could find though, though, I really don't know.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> I'm beginning to think you are a not what you pretend to be.


And what would that be


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

There are a couple of abuse of power charges against Palin and from what I can tell there was no vetting of her before the selection...at least no one in Alaska seems to have been asked about her.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2008)

rayboyusmc said:


> Here is another interesting article.  Why Palin?  Why not a woman republican who has better qualifications besided being photogenic?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I don't even think McCain or Obama are the most qualified people in our country to be president. Since when has being the MOST qualified been an issue? This is just desperate attempt to trash out the opposition without living up to the standards that you demand from others.


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

editec said:


> Ya' _think?_
> 
> I've been reading some mighty bad stuff about Palin lately.
> 
> ...


you really shouldnt use words you dont understand the meaning of
Palin is NOT a neocon, she is a conservative
neocons are former democrats


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> There are a couple of abuse of power charges against Palin and from what I can tell there was no vetting of her before the selection...at least no one in Alaska seems to have been asked about her.


yeah, i'm sure there are a few pissed off corupt politicians she exposed that dont like her


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, i'm sure there are a few pissed off corupt politicians she exposed that dont like her



Don't you know it--that in itself outta be worth something !


----------



## random3434 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Who cares what a bunch of radical Lesbian Nazis think about Palin!!      I just hope she is against Sodomites getting married.





The face of right wing America.


----------



## dilloduck (Aug 31, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> The face of right wing America.



oh please----that's coming from a Muslim !!


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> you really shouldnt use words you dont understand the meaning of
> Palin is NOT a neocon, she is a conservative
> neocons are former democrats


Cheney used to be a democrat? And all those other PNAC dudes? wow, the things one can learn on a message board.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> oh please----that's coming from a Muslim !!


When you get right down to it, there really isn't much of a difference.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> When you get right down to it, there really isn't much of a difference.


How so


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Cheney used to be a democrat? And all those other PNAC dudes? wow, the things one can learn on a message board.


yes, a lot of the PNAC people used to be bemocrats
try doing a little research on it


----------



## Ninja (Aug 31, 2008)

Camille Paglia - arguably America's most prominent feminist - is "reeling" 

http://www.usmessageboard.com/elections-2008/57257-camille-paglia-on-sarah-palin.html

Nice try, granny.


----------



## Ravi (Aug 31, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, a lot of the PNAC people used to be bemocrats
> try doing a little research on it



Which ones?

After the election of George W. Bush in 2000, a number of PNAC's members or signatories were appointed to key positions within the President's administration:
   Name Position(s) held   Elliott Abrams Special Assistant to the President and Senior Director for Democracy, Human Rights, and International Operations (20012002), Special Assistant to the President and Senior Director for Near East and North African Affairs (20022005), Deputy Assistant to the President and Deputy National Security Advisor for Global Democracy Strategy (2005-) (all within the National Security Council)   Richard Armitage Deputy Secretary of State (2001-2005)   John R. Bolton Under-Secretary of State for Arms Control and International Security Affairs (2001-2005), U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations (2005-2006)   Dick Cheney Vice President (2001-)   Eliot A. Cohen Member of the Defense Policy Advisory Board (2007-)[59] Seth Cropsey Director of the International Broadcasting Bureau (12/2002-12/2004)   Paula Dobriansky Under-Secretary of State for Global Affairs (2001-2007)   Francis Fukuyama Member of the The President's Council on Bioethics (2001-2005)   Zalmay Khalilzad U.S. Ambassador to Afghanistan (11/2003 - 6/2005), U.S. Ambassador to Iraq (6/2005 - 3/2007) U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations (2007-)   I. Lewis "Scooter" Libby Chief of Staff for the Vice President (2001-2005)   Richard Perle Chairman of the Board, Defense Policy Board Advisory Committee (2001-2003)   Peter W. Rodman Assistant Secretary of Defense for International Security (2001-2007)   Donald Rumsfeld Secretary of Defense (2001-2006)   Randy Scheunemann Member of the U.S. Committee on NATO, Project on Transitional Democracies, International Republican Institute Paul Wolfowitz Deputy Secretary of Defense (2001-2005)   Dov S. Zakheim Department of Defense Comptroller (2001-2004)   Robert B. Zoellick Office of the United States Trade Representative (2001-2005), Deputy Secretary of State (2005-2006), 11th President of the World Bank (2007-)
Project for the New American Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## DiveCon (Aug 31, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Which ones?
> 
> After the election of George W. Bush in 2000, a number of PNAC's members or signatories were appointed to key positions within the President's administration:
> Name Position(s) held   Elliott Abrams Special Assistant to the President and Senior Director for Democracy, Human Rights, and International Operations (20012002), Special Assistant to the President and Senior Director for Near East and North African Affairs (20022005), Deputy Assistant to the President and Deputy National Security Advisor for Global Democracy Strategy (2005-) (all within the National Security Council)   Richard Armitage Deputy Secretary of State (2001-2005)   John R. Bolton Under-Secretary of State for Arms Control and International Security Affairs (2001-2005), U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations (2005-2006)   Dick Cheney Vice President (2001-)   Eliot A. Cohen Member of the Defense Policy Advisory Board (2007-)[59] Seth Cropsey Director of the International Broadcasting Bureau (12/2002-12/2004)   Paula Dobriansky Under-Secretary of State for Global Affairs (2001-2007)   Francis Fukuyama Member of the The President's Council on Bioethics (2001-2005)   Zalmay Khalilzad U.S. Ambassador to Afghanistan (11/2003 - 6/2005), U.S. Ambassador to Iraq (6/2005 - 3/2007) U.S. Ambassador to the United Nations (2007-)   I. Lewis "Scooter" Libby Chief of Staff for the Vice President (2001-2005)   Richard Perle Chairman of the Board, Defense Policy Board Advisory Committee (2001-2003)   Peter W. Rodman Assistant Secretary of Defense for International Security (2001-2007)   Donald Rumsfeld Secretary of Defense (2001-2006)   Randy Scheunemann Member of the U.S. Committee on NATO, Project on Transitional Democracies, International Republican Institute Paul Wolfowitz Deputy Secretary of Defense (2001-2005)   Dov S. Zakheim Department of Defense Comptroller (2001-2004)   Robert B. Zoellick Office of the United States Trade Representative (2001-2005), Deputy Secretary of State (2005-2006), 11th President of the World Bank (2007-)
> Project for the New American Century - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


why dont you try using their own site
Welcome to the Project for the New American Century

best to go to the source


----------



## 007 (Aug 31, 2008)

Dirt McGirt said:


> If she ever does become President, let's hope it's not during menopause. She'd probably attack Mexico after eating some spicy tacos.



And what you do if you were President? Seeing as you have some moronic, shirtless, public dancing HOMO as an idol?

Your judgement can not to be trusted or respected.

A more accurate title for this thread would be... *"What are FEMINAZI Groups in the U.S. - saying about Palin?"*


----------



## random3434 (Aug 31, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> And what you do if you were President? Seeing as you have some moronic, shirtless, public dancing HOMO as an idol?
> 
> Your judgement can not to be trusted or respected.
> 
> A more accurate title for this thread would be... *"What are FEMINAZI Groups in the U.S. - saying about Palin?"*




Why are you quoting Rush Limbag again, don't you have any original thoughts of your own?


----------



## random3434 (Aug 31, 2008)

dilloduck said:


> oh please----that's coming from a Muslim !!




What I don't get, and correct me if I'm wrong- But doesn't the Muslim faith have women as second class citizens, wearing scarfs to cover their head and such? Why would someone of that faith want a woman as VP, who could someday be President, if they think of woman that way.


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> What I don't get, and correct me if I'm wrong- But doesn't the Muslim faith have women as second class citizens, wearing scarfs to cover their head and such? Why would someone of that faith want a woman as VP, who could someday be President, if they think of woman that way.


First of all, Muslim women are NOT second class citizens. In the religion men and women are equal.

Secondly, Muslim women wear the scarf (hijab) as a religious gesture of piety to God. My wife wears it. I haven't ever told her to do so. She does it for the religion. Not for me.

Lastly, several Muslim countries have had women Presidents. There is Nothing in Islam that says a woman can't be a political leader.

btw America has had how many women Presidents??.........................ZERO!!!


----------



## random3434 (Aug 31, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> First of all, Muslim women are NOT second class citizens. In the religion men and women are equal.
> 
> Secondly, Muslim women wear the scarf (hijab) as a religious gesture of piety to God. My wife wears it. I haven't ever told her to do so. She does it for the religion. Not for me.
> 
> ...





see, that's why I asked. Glad to hear that they are not considered second class citizens- sorry I'm not versed in the muslim religion. 


If McCain is elected president, we may have a woman president sooner than later......


----------



## Sunni Man (Aug 31, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> see, that's why I asked. Glad to hear that they are not considered second class citizens- sorry I'm not versed in the muslim religion.


That's O.K. 

There are soo many misconceptions and crazy things said about Islam. That it is hard to know what's true and what's false.

Feel free to ask me anything you want about Islam or Muslims.


----------



## Jennifer.Bush (Sep 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> she vetoed a gay marriage ban bill passed by the legislature


smart lady


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Jennifer.Bush said:


> smart lady


too bad she didnt also try to get the state completely out of marriage
i sure wish someone would
its a religious sacrament, not a civil action
and if two people want to enter into a contract between themselves, so what


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Admitting to being a degenerate lesbian isn't much to brag about.


 

Why is it that people can't stick to the issues, state facts, and not make personal attacks?  

I agree that Palin WILL NOT represent women well.  And those of you who think that women will vote for her just because she's a women . . . you are not giving women enough credit.  Did the Democrats win with Geraldine Ferrara??? NO


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> Why is it that people can't stick to the issues, state facts, and not make personal attacks?
> 
> I agree that Palin WILL NOT represent women well.  And those of you who think that women will vote for her just because she's a women . . . you are not giving women enough credit.  Did the Democrats win with Geraldine Ferrara??? NO


actually, she will represent women well
just not lib women
and she wasnt picked to reach out to hillary voters
but to reach out to CONSERVATIVES


----------



## Silence (Sep 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> actually, she will represent women well
> just not lib women
> and she wasnt picked to reach out to hillary voters
> but to reach out to CONSERVATIVES



if she wasn't picked to reach out to Hillary voters why did she reference Hillary in her "thanks for picking me" speech?  and why did she also reference the 18 million "cracks" (read votes for Hillary) in the glass ceiling and say "the women of America aren't done yet" ????  care to explain?  

She certainly didn't go into her uber conservative beliefs and anti-women view points that's for sure!


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 1, 2008)

Silence said:


> if she wasn't picked to reach out to Hillary voters why did she reference Hillary in her "thanks for picking me" speech?  and why did she also reference the 18 million "cracks" (read votes for Hillary) in the glass ceiling and say "the women of America aren't done yet" ????  care to explain?
> 
> She certainly didn't go into her uber conservative beliefs and anti-women view points that's for sure!



Possibly she wanted t o give credit where credit was due. She could actually be a nice person ---even if she had her daughter impregnated by bin ladens son in a madrassa on Yom Kippur .


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Silence said:


> if she wasn't picked to reach out to Hillary voters why did she reference Hillary in her "thanks for picking me" speech? and why did she also reference the 18 million "cracks" (read votes for Hillary) in the glass ceiling and say "the women of America aren't done yet" ???? care to explain?
> 
> She certainly didn't go into her uber conservative beliefs and anti-women view points that's for sure!


um, her views arent anti-women in the first place

but i doubt you would ever understand that


she thanked her for cracking the glass cieling
ya know, the one she intends to break
she also thanks Geraldine Ferrarro
was she trying to get her supporters too?


----------



## Inferno (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Admitting to being a degenerate lesbian isn't much to brag about.



Yes it is. i am very proud of that. I wear my rainbow with a lot of pride.


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Why are you quoting Rush Limbag again, don't you have any original thoughts of your own?



I have no idea what you're talking about... obviously you listen to him more than I ever thought of doing.

Makes me wonder then why you're still so fucked up.


----------



## Inferno (Sep 1, 2008)

editec said:


> Ya' _think?_
> 
> I've been reading some mighty bad stuff about Palin lately.
> 
> ...



We must be reading the same things. She makes Bush seem like he's middle of the road.


----------



## 007 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> First of all, Muslim women are NOT second class citizens. In the religion men and women are equal.
> 
> Secondly, Muslim women wear the scarf (hijab) as a religious gesture of piety to God. My wife wears it. I haven't ever told her to do so. She does it for the religion. Not for me.
> 
> ...



Women may be equal in the muslim world, but what is it you do to homos? Oh yeah... I just remembered... you KILL THEM! And tell us also about your men "HONOR KILLING" their wives while you're at it.

Yeah... great religion... one of peace, and acceptance, and understanding.... ppphht.... NOT!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 1, 2008)

Inferno said:


> We must be reading the same things. She makes Bush seem like he's middle of the road.


shes a CONSERVATIVE
bush ISNT


----------



## random3434 (Sep 1, 2008)

Pale Rider said:


> I have no idea what you're talking about... obviously you listen to him more than I ever thought of doing.
> 
> Makes me wonder then why you're still so fucked up.



Well, you seem to like the word "Feminazi"




*Feminazi *is a portmanteau of the nouns feminist and Nazi. The on-line version of the Merriam-Webster dictionary defines the term as used in a "usually disparaging" manner, to describe "an extreme or militant feminist".
*
 Popularized by Rush Limbaugh*
The term was popularized by conservative talk-show host Rush Limbaugh.


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 1, 2008)

Feminazi.  That term cracks me up.  Removing the issue of race from the equation, men have never had to stand up and fight for rights . . .  i.e. the right to vote.  Why is it that whenever women stand up for other women or women's rights, we're referred to as fanatical or "feminazi's."  Nice to know gender discrimination is still alive and well in our society.  Women don't man bash men when they stand up for each other or rally around another guy.  Why aren't we afforded the same respect?????


----------



## Ravi (Sep 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> shes a CONSERVATIVE
> bush ISNT


Which of her views make her a conservative?


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 1, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> actually, she will represent women well
> just not lib women
> and she wasnt picked to reach out to hillary voters
> but to reach out to CONSERVATIVES




Which women will she represent well?  Certainly not this one.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 1, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> Feminazi.  That term cracks me up.  Removing the issue of race from the equation, men have never had to stand up and fight for rights . . .  i.e. the right to vote.  Why is it that whenever women stand up for other women or women's rights, we're referred to as fanatical or "feminazi's."  Nice to know gender discrimination is still alive and well in our society.  Women don't man bash men when they stand up for each other or rally around another guy.  Why aren't we afforded the same respect?????





Because a LOT of men are *scared* of women who speak their minds, who are smart, and who have power.


Rush Limbag and his lapdog followers are like that.


----------



## Red Dawn (Sep 1, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> Feminazi.  That term cracks me up.  Removing the issue of race from the equation, men have never had to stand up and fight for rights . . .  i.e. the right to vote.  *Why is it that whenever women stand up for other women or women's rights, we're referred to as fanatical or "feminazi's."*  Nice to know gender discrimination is still alive and well in our society.  Women don't man bash men when they stand up for each other or rally around another guy.  Why aren't we afforded the same respect?????




Because a lot of men, particularly rightwing men, are terrified of assertive women.  They're basically little chicken shits.   The gender role they want to see women conform to, is the submissive and demure house wife.


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Because a LOT of men are *scared* of women who speak their minds, who are smart, and who have power.


I don't know of any men who are scared of a smart woman who has an influencal position.

They just don't like women who act rude, and uncivil.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 1, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> Feminazi.  That term cracks me up.  Removing the issue of race from the equation, men have never had to stand up and fight for rights . . .  i.e. the right to vote.  Why is it that whenever women stand up for other women or women's rights, we're referred to as fanatical or "feminazi's."  Nice to know gender discrimination is still alive and well in our society.  Women don't man bash men when they stand up for each other or rally around another guy.  Why aren't we afforded the same respect?????



I think men and women have argued from the beginning of time. Men and women continually mock each others behavior and I doubt it's all fear motivated. A feminazi is the kind of woman who you open a door for and she interprets it as an act you have done because you didn't think she could do it for herself.


----------



## Ravi (Sep 1, 2008)

poor dillo, rejected at every turn.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't know of any men who are scared of a smart woman who has an influencal position.
> 
> They just don't like women who act rude, and uncivil.



Other women don't like women who act like that either, or men who act like that. But some men and women don't like smart, powerful women, or women who make more money than them. 

I didn't say all, I said SOME. Look at some of the posters on this forum for a few examples of my opinion. I know of some men here where I live who think women should be demure and stay in the kitchen.  Be seen and not heard. 

Lucky for me,most of  the men I know in real life are open minded and wonderful.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 1, 2008)

Ravi said:


> poor dillo, rejected at every turn.



noooooo  lucky dillo----I can't afford no female gender types !


----------



## Red Dawn (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I don't know of any men who are scared of a smart woman who has an influencal position.
> 
> They just don't like women who act rude, and uncivil.



I do.  

Nobody likes a rude person, that's not the issue. 

Many people expect women to conform to certain gender roles.  There is a double standard set up for women.  Hillary clinton is no more calculating or ambitious than most other male politicians.  But, because she's ambitious she has been villified as an evil shrew, a calculating witch, for two decades.   Hillary is not the only example. 

I for one, do not like the references to Sarah Palin being a shallow beauty queen.  I don't think she should be exposed to misogyny either.  I'm sure she's a smart woman.   I like to mock her for her lack of experience (as it pertains to the office of vice presidency) and her nutjob rightwing views, but I don't like pigeon holeing her into ridiculous gender stereotypes.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 1, 2008)

Ravi said:


> Yep, I'm actually cracking up over their making her into a hottie. What a bunch of sexist assholes.



Indeed.. it was probably an evil penis that forced her into beauty pageants.


----------



## necritan (Sep 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Because a LOT of men are *scared* of women who speak their minds, who are smart, and who have power.



Although I'm fairly certain I would disagree with everything else you could possibly say.....your above statement is true. 

People "in general" fear what they do not understand.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 1, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> I do.
> 
> Nobody likes a rude person, that's not the issue.
> 
> ...



Why not ?---the rest of your liberal buddies seem to LOVE attacking her on gender.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 1, 2008)

necritan said:


> Although I'm fairly certain I would disagree with everything else you could possibly say.....your above statement is true.
> 
> People "in general" fear what they do not understand.


Ah, don't be so judgemental on me, you may agree with me on some other things too! 

Open minds are a terrible thing to waste.


----------



## necritan (Sep 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Ah, don't be so judgemental on me, you may agree with me on some other things too!
> 
> Open minds are a terrible thing to waste.





Open minds are an "excellent" thing to waste....if they are in fact too open.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 1, 2008)

necritan said:


> Open minds are an "excellent" thing to waste....if they are in fact too open.





Just don't shoot me!


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Because a LOT of men are *scared* of women who speak their minds, who are smart, and who have power.
> 
> 
> Rush Limbag and his lapdog followers are like that.



Says the poster following the pack of attack Palin posts around.


----------



## Shadow (Sep 1, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> Because a lot of men, particularly rightwing men, are terrified of assertive women.  They're basically little chicken shits.   The gender role they want to see women conform to, is the submissive and demure house wife.



Says another person who wants Palin at home with her babies where she belongs. LOL.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 1, 2008)

Shadow said:


> Says the poster following the pack of attack Palin posts around.





Hey Shadow, find one post where I put her down. Here are some things I said about her:




> If she is raising her grandson, more power to her. Maybe she thought her daughter couldn't handle having a child with Down Syndrome. Her hiding it from the public is her own business, but now that she is in the national spotlight, America is going to want to know the truth. It's just the way it is, no privacy for a public figure.




Do you agree with what I said, or disagree?


----------



## necritan (Sep 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Just don't shoot me!



Don't worry.....bullets are expensive.

+ 1000 on public figures lives being open books. This whole election is going to be quite interesting to say the least.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 1, 2008)

necritan said:


> Don't worry.....bullets are expensive.
> 
> + 1000 on public figures lives being open books. This whole election is going to be quite interesting to say the least.




One thing I know for CERTAIN:


I could never run for public office..............


----------



## necritan (Sep 1, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> One thing I know for CERTAIN:
> 
> 
> I could never run for public office..............



Me neither.

Most politicians are people.....most. Most of them have pasts....hopefully not like mine. A few hiccups in someones past will not deter my vote......major character flaws will. This will be fun watching all the poo fly around.


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 1, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Who cares what a bunch of radical Lesbian Nazis think about Palin!!


 

Wow.  Nothing intelligent to say so you verbally slander someone who expresses their opinions.  I'm really impressed with your school yard bully tactics.  NOT!


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 1, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> Wow.  Nothing intelligent to say so you verbally slander someone who expresses their opinions.  I'm really impressed with your school yard bully tactics.  NOT!


I wasn't slandering any person. I was refering to N.O.W. and their fascist agenda.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 2, 2008)

. Sen. Elizabeth Dole (R-North Carolina)- Worked in LBJ's administration. Served as Deputy Assistant to President Nixon for Consumer Affairs before being appointed to the Federal Trade Commission. Served as United States Secretary of Transportation in the Reagan administration. Served as United States Secretary of Labor in the Poppy Bush administration. Then served as President of the Red Cross. Ran for president in 2000, and was elected to the U.S. Senate in 2002. She currently serves on the Senate Special Committee on Aging, the Senate Committee on Armed Services, Senate Committee on Banking, Housing, and Urban Affairs, and the Senate Committee on Small Business and Entrepreneurship. She is the Ranking Member on the Armed Services Subcommittee on Emerging Threats and Capabilities.

with all due respect...i live in nc....libby dole has done very little for this state.  between johnny and libby ...we are so screwed here...nc is a tax hell....named that by fortune 500...in regard to what we get for our taxes.


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> I wasn't slandering any person. I was refering to N.O.W. and their fascist agenda.


 
So N.O.W. has a fascist agenda because they stand up for women and their rights? It never ceases to amaze me that it's okay for men to stand up either individually or collectively for their rights (in fact, it's expected), but once a woman stands up for her rights, she's a bitch? I work in a man's world and see and hear it all the time. If a guy is a hard-ass, he's a strong responsible leader. If a female acts the same way, the derrogatory comments start. She's labeled either a bitch, a man-hater, or any other of a number of offensive labels (and I've heard them all). I like this one too . . . someone makes a derrogatory statement, I defend myself and then I'm being "overly sensitive." Guys love to use that one too when confronted about some stupid comment they make.

Are you one of those insecure guys who feels that women need to be barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen, seen and not heard . . . etc. If you are, so be it. You're entitled to your opinion, but just say it without being condescending to women in general or putting down an organization that is just trying to promote and maintain the rights of women. 

For the record, I don't belong to any women's groups, nor do I consider myself a "feminist" but I do want the same rights as my male counterparts. I'm not a lesbian, nor a man-hater, etc. . . I just don't take any crap from anyone.


----------



## Red Dawn (Sep 2, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> So N.O.W. has a fascist agenda because they stand up for women and their rights? It never ceases to amaze me that it's okay for men to stand up either individually or collectively for their rights (in fact, it's expected), but once a woman stands up for her rights, she's a bitch? I work in a man's world and see and hear it all the time. If a guy is a hard-ass, he's a strong responsible leader. If a female acts the same way, the derrogatory comments start. She's labeled either a bitch, a man-hater, or any other of a number of offensive labels (and I've heard them all). I like this one too . . . someone makes a derrogatory statement, I defend myself and then I'm being "overly sensitive." Guys love to use that one too when confronted about some stupid comment they make.
> 
> Are you one of those insecure guys who feels that women need to be barefoot and pregnant in the kitchen, seen and not heard . . . etc. If you are, so be it. You're entitled to your opinion, but just say it without being condescending to women in general or putting down an organization that is just trying to promote and maintain the rights of women.
> 
> For the record, I don't belong to any women's groups, nor do I consider myself a "feminist" but I do want the same rights as my male counterparts. I'm not a lesbian, nor a man-hater, etc. . . I just don't take any crap from anyone.




He's right.  N.O.W. does have a fascist agenda.  Equal pay for equal work, reproductive choice, and paid maternity leave are all things Hitler would have been proud of. 


(sarcasm alert)


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 2, 2008)

Red Dawn said:


> He's right.  N.O.W. does have a fascist agenda.  Equal pay for equal work, reproductive choice, and paid maternity leave are all things Hitler would have been proud of.


Obviously you haven't read any of NOW's position papers that are put posted by their radical Lesbian leadership.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Obviously you haven't read any of NOW's position papers that are put posted by their radical Lesbian leadership.



Republican Hypocrisy, Not Palin's Daughter, Is The Issue 

The issue is not Bristol Palin.  The issue is Sarah Palin and the party that is about to hand her its vice presidential nomination.  We are talking about a political party and a candidate that backs unscientific, unrealistic, and unworkable abstinence-only policies instead of teaching comprehensive sex education.  

I think it is a legitimate political and policy question: Governor, how do you expect abstinence only education to work for millions of children across this nation when it wouldn't even work for your own daughter?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

You expect teaching birth control methods and encouraging girls to have (illegal) sex to work when the number of abortions rose to astronomical heights during the heyday of the women's movement?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> You expect teaching birth control methods and encouraging girls to have (illegal) sex to work when the number of abortions rose to astronomical heights during the heyday of the women's movement?



It is irresponsible to not explain to kids how they can protect themselves.  You right wing/bible belt/holy rollers don't understand!  Your kid is out there giving that ass up!!!!  Do you not get that?  Wake up!  So now that you know that, I think telling them to put a condom on is the smart thing to do.  Because when they are in that tree fort, or at a friends house who's parents are gone, or swimming in a pool, and the boy goes to have sex, your daughters need to know about condoms, and the reprocussions of not putting one on.  

You people are so backwards and wrong.  

Encouraging girls?  You aren't being intellectually honest now are you.  Is that how you see us?  You think we want to "encourage" "illegal"?  Nice buzz words.  

Yes, condoms would have helped in the 60's.  Good point.  

Remember lying and trying to scare kids from smoking pot in Reefer Madness?  OMG!  YOu are turning into the adults who ruined this country durin the Nixon era.  Elvis was evil for shaking those hips!!!  You scare me.


----------



## CA95380 (Sep 2, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Obviously you haven't read any of NOW's position papers that are put posted by their radical Lesbian leadership.






Sunni Man said:


> Homophobia is NOT a scientific word.
> 
> Neither is it listed as a psychological condition or illness.
> 
> ...



Here we go again.    Talk about a bunch of radical nuts!  You guys have not run out of hot air, yet?


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> Here we go again.    Talk about a bunch of radical nuts!  You guys have not run out of hot air, yet?


and by "you guys" who are you refering to?
please do not put sunni man in the same gropup as most republicans


----------



## CA95380 (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> and by "you guys" who are you refering to?
> please do not put sunni man in the same gropup as most republicans



I guess the old saying is alive and well ....  "If the shoe fits, wear it".


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> and by "you guys" who are you refering to?
> please do not put sunni man in the same gropup as most republicans



Someone at work just pointed out to me that Chaney's daughter also had a child out of wedlock.  How come you guys don't practice what you preach?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

"Hi!  I believe in Abstinence Only programs and parents giving their kids an education on Sex!  True love waits!!  Oh, by the way, HERE is my pregnant 17 year old high school daughter!"


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

We do practice what we preach. If you get pregnant, you deal with the consequences of a baby.

I thought Cheney's daughter was a lesbian? Are you sure she didn't choose to have a child with her lesbian lover, and wasn't artificially inseminated by an unwilling doctor being held at gunpoint?


----------



## clazona (Sep 2, 2008)

You support abortion but you don't support the death penalty.  Hypocrisy.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

CA95380 said:


> I guess the old saying is alive and well ....  "If the shoe fits, wear it".


yeah sure :eyeroll:


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> Someone at work just pointed out to me that Chaney's daughter also had a child out of wedlock.  How come you guys don't practice what you preach?


because even when you teach them the right way, sometimes kids dont always do it


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

And just because a baby isn't planned doesn't mean we get to kill it..and teaching our children that it's okay to do so is irresponsible and creates and atmosphere where life means nothing.

And lefties wonder why our inner cities are such a mess. It's your mess, go lie in it.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> We do practice what we preach. If you get pregnant, you deal with the consequences of a baby.
> 
> I thought Cheney's daughter was a lesbian? Are you sure she didn't choose to have a child with her lesbian lover, and wasn't artificially inseminated by an unwilling doctor being held at gunpoint?



Clearly, Palin is practicing her parental role in getting the ABSTINENCE ONLY point across, eh?


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> because even when you teach them the right way, sometimes kids dont always do it



which is why we have sex ed beyond the Abstinence Only crock of shit.

*
Palin: Yes, the explicit sex-ed programs will not find my support.*
Palin backed abstinence-only education - First Read - msnbc.com


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> which is why we have sex ed beyond the Abstinence Only crock of shit.
> 
> *
> Palin: Yes, the explicit sex-ed programs will not find my support.*
> Palin backed abstinence-only education - First Read - msnbc.com


and how does that show she didnt have that talk with Bristol?


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> and by "you guys" who are you refering to?
> please do not put sunni man in the same gropup as most republicans



well i dont think he is a liberal democrat...do you....he can be yalls.  *wink*


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> well i dont think he is a liberal democrat...do you....he can be yalls.  *wink*


personally, i dont think he fits in with either of the two major parties


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 2, 2008)

what can i say i am a giving woman...you can have him lol...come on...he is more republican than democrat....


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> what can i say i am a giving woman...you can have him lol...come on...he is more republican than democrat....


no, i'd say he would be some fascist 3rd party
not either dem or rep
and he certainly wouldnt fit in with the libertarians


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> what can i say i am a giving woman...you can have him lol...come on...he is more republican than democrat....



You know, I manage to always be wrong about the sex of posters, unless they make it really obvious.
I didn't know you were a woman!


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> You know, I manage to always be wrong about the sex of posters, unless they make it really obvious.
> I didn't know you were a woman!



I'm a woman.  Hence the dumb shit I say.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> You know, I manage to always be wrong about the sex of posters, unless they make it really obvious.
> I didn't know you were a woman!



don't feel badly----when she put up a tit for an avatar I didn't believe it either.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

Yeah, but I had to get rid of my Frodo avatar because it was offensive.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, but I had to get rid of my Frodo avatar because it was offensive.



ya---you wuss---you shoulda never let em talk you outta that.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

I wasn't talked out of it. It was an order.


----------



## dilloduck (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> I wasn't talked out of it. It was an order.



ooooooooo  those bastards !!!!!!!!


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> and how does that show she didnt have that talk with Bristol?



well, I guess that baby bump is a pretty GIANT indication of just how successful that talk, and that policy, is, eh?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

Once again. Nobody has ever claimed there's a policy that will eradicate forever unexpected or teen pregnancy.

But, once again, it's STUPID to teach kids it's "okay" when in reality it's #1, illegal, and #2, dangerous, and #3, can result in an unplanned pregnancy....which means a child.

Note there are three reasons, not just one.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> well, I guess that baby bump is a pretty GIANT indication of just how successful that talk, and that policy, is, eh?


yes, because kids ALWAYS do what they are instructed to do

:wall:


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Once again. Nobody has ever claimed there's a policy that will eradicate forever unexpected or teen pregnancy.
> 
> But, once again, it's STUPID to teach kids it's "okay" when in reality it's #1, illegal, and #2, dangerous, and #3, can result in an unplanned pregnancy....which means a child.
> 
> Note there are three reasons, not just one.





bullshit.  Your Abstinence Only schtick is not only been proven to be statistically fallacious but, it seems, CLEARLY a failure up to and including those who preach it.  No, what is STUPID is to pretend that premarital sex can be stifled with a bullshit mantra while your kid is preggers.  Not only is this indicative of the failure of the policy but the failure of the person wielding the policy as a political platform.

Ignorance won't lower unplanned pregnancy, baba.  Teach these kids how to protect themselves and stop pretending that they can build a house without a fucking hammer.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yes, because kids ALWAYS do what they are instructed to do
> 
> :wall:



hence the failure of your GOP party mantra... 

See above for how her testimony illustrates the failure of your party platform on the subject AND the failure of the politicians whose kids validate the necessity for actual sex ed.


----------



## cbi0090 (Sep 2, 2008)

Wait a minute.  Who's having the most kids these days?  Republicans or Democrats?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 2, 2008)

Shogun said:


> bullshit.  Your Abstinence Only schtick is not only been proven to be statistically fallacious but, it seems, CLEARLY a failure up to and including those who preach it.  No, what is STUPID is to pretend that premarital sex can be stifled with a bullshit mantra while your kid is preggers.  Not only is this indicative of the failure of the policy but the failure of the person wielding the policy as a political platform.
> 
> Ignorance won't lower unplanned pregnancy, baba.  Teach these kids how to protect themselves and stop pretending that they can build a house without a fucking hammer.



Sure. Provide me with evidence that kids are having fewer babies out of wedlock and getting fewer abortions now than they were in the 50s, when sex ed wasn't taught, and kids were discouraged from having underaged, premarital sex, and I'll believe you when you say teaching them it's okay to have sex, and showing them the best way to do it, is the most effective way to prevent teen pregnancy and abortion.

Until then, jabber under your breath.


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Sure. Provide me with evidence that kids are having fewer babies out of wedlock and getting fewer abortions now than they were in the 50s, when sex ed wasn't taught, and kids were discouraged from having underaged, premarital sex, and I'll believe you when you say teaching them it's okay to have sex, and showing them the best way to do it, is the most effective way to prevent teen pregnancy and abortion.
> 
> Until then, jabber under your breath.


yeah, well, there were fewer kids in the 50's too
also they didnt have the sex on tv like they do today
i dont support abstinence only, i say it needs to be a multi-point education, you need to tell the truth that the only "safe" sex is NO sex
but at least tell them that condoms do help prevent the spread of disease in most cases if they are going to take that risk


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> yeah, well, there were fewer kids in the 50's too
> also they didnt have the sex on tv like they do today
> i dont support abstinence only, i say it needs to be a multi-point education, you need to tell the truth that the only "safe" sex is NO sex
> but at least tell them that condoms do help prevent the spread of disease in most cases if they are going to take that risk


 
  I couldn't have said it better myself.  I don't agree with a lot of things you say, but on this one I have to say Kudos!!!!


----------



## DiveCon (Sep 2, 2008)

SFC_TMC915 said:


> I couldn't have said it better myself.  I don't agree with a lot of things you say, but on this one I have to say Kudos!!!!


and i think you'll find that most republicans support that too
just because the media tells you different, doesnt make it so
and, just because Palin supported an abstinence only plan, doesnt mean everyone else did
but sometimes, you have to push for an extreme to get the extremes on the other side to come to a compromise


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 2, 2008)

DiveCon said:


> and i think you'll find that most republicans support that too
> just because the media tells you different, doesnt make it so
> and, just because Palin supported an abstinence only plan, doesnt mean everyone else did
> but sometimes, you have to push for an extreme to get the extremes on the other side to come to a compromise


 

I hope you think that works both ways.  Since I'm in the middle, it's easy for me to see the merits and shortfalls of both major political parties.  I'm not impressed with too many politicians period, regardless of their party affiliation.  Most of them suck.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 3, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Sure. Provide me with evidence that kids are having fewer babies out of wedlock and getting fewer abortions now than they were in the 50s, when sex ed wasn't taught, and kids were discouraged from having underaged, premarital sex, and I'll believe you when you say teaching them it's okay to have sex, and showing them the best way to do it, is the most effective way to prevent teen pregnancy and abortion.
> 
> Until then, jabber under your breath.



I dont have to provide you shit.  If you want to compare those stats then you dig em up.  The honus is on you to make your point wither way.  Wanna see increased TEEN PREGNANCY RATES since the inception of AO programs?  That's just a few years ago.

If you can defend Palin and say that "kids WILL have sex" then you can't turn around and pretend that teaching AO in class will keep kids from fucking.  CLEARLY your VP  choice just doesn't gel with your bullshit mantra.


until then, go ahead and remain the laughing stock of politics.


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> I dont have to provide you shit.  If you want to compare those stats then you dig em up.  The honus is on you to make your point wither way.  Wanna see increased TEEN PREGNANCY RATES since the inception of AO programs?  That's just a few years ago.
> 
> If you can defend Palin and say that "kids WILL have sex" then you can't turn around and pretend that teaching AO in class will keep kids from fucking.  CLEARLY your VP  choice just doesn't gel with your bullshit mantra.
> 
> ...



You know, I don't believe I ever said teaching kids AO would eliminate sex. That's your own bias, and your own conception of what I mean when I support it. I also don't believe teaching kids specifics about sex and the whole "nothing is wrong" routine eliminates underage sex. In fact, I believe that line of thought teaches them it's acceptable and ok.

I do believe in teaching moral behavior, however, and if having underage sex is ILLEGAL then it's IMMORAL to teach it, you moron...regardless of your religion or sexual orientation. And since I believe an unborn child is a human, I also believe it's IMMORAL to teach the option of abortion in the event of pregnancy. So yes, I think it's best to just teach kids that #1., it's illegal for a kid to have sex, #2, it's risky for a kid to have sex, and #3, it's best to wait until you're of legal voting age or even (gasp) married, for the best interests of the child.

But go back to your ridiculous claims and howler monkey hooting, if it makes you feel more like a man, shoog.


----------



## plt42 (Sep 3, 2008)

Marriage is of religion... not of government.

There's been talk of amending the Constitution to establish marriage as between a man and a woman.  I say "Leave my Constitution alone."


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 3, 2008)

Shogun said:


> bullshit.  Your Abstinence Only schtick is not only been proven to be statistically fallacious but, it seems, CLEARLY a failure up to and including those who preach it.  No, what is STUPID is to pretend that premarital sex can be stifled with a bullshit mantra while your kid is preggers.  Not only is this indicative of the failure of the policy but the failure of the person wielding the policy as a political platform.
> 
> Ignorance won't lower unplanned pregnancy, baba.  Teach these kids how to protect themselves and stop pretending that they can build a house without a fucking hammer.



Yeah. Provide the numbers that show that sex ed alone is more successful in preventing teen pregnancy.

You can't, because, as you know and have essentially admitted, such numbers don't exist.

Just admit you want little girls to be taught how to effectively screw and we'll give you a pass on this ones.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 3, 2008)

HERE are some numbers for you, baba.  Trust me.. praying for rain doesn't work.  and neither does AO programs.


Sarah Palin's kid proves that.



*Study Casts Doubt on Abstinence-Only Programs*
A long-awaited national study has concluded that abstinence-only sex education, a cornerstone of the Bush administration's social agenda, does not keep teenagers from having sex. Neither does it increase or decrease the likelihood that if they do have sex, they will use a condom.

Authorized by Congress in 1997, the study followed 2000 children from elementary or middle school into high school. The children lived in four communities -- two urban, two rural. All of the children received the family life services available in their community, in addition, slightly more than half of them also received abstinence-only education.

By the end of the study, when the average child was just shy of 17, half of both groups had remained abstinent. The sexually active teenagers had sex the first time at about age 15. Less than a quarter of them, in both groups, reported using a condom every time they had sex. More than a third of both groups had two or more partners.
Study Casts Doubt on Abstinence-Only Programs - washingtonpost.com


*Teen Birth Rate Rises in U.S., Reversing a 14-Year Decline*
Teen Birth Rate Rises in U.S., Reversing a 14-Year Decline - washingtonpost.com

After falling steadily for more than a decade, the birth rate for American teenagers jumped last year, federal health officials reported yesterday, a sharp reversal in what has been one of the nation's most celebrated social and public health successes.

The birth rate rose by 3 percent between 2005 and 2006 among 15-to-19-year-old girls, after plummeting 34 percent between 1991 and 2005, the National Center for Health Statistics reported. 

While experts said it was unclear what may be causing the reversal, the new data reignited debate about abstinence-only sex-education programs, which receive about $176 million a year in federal funding. Congress is currently debating whether to increase that by $28 million.





So yes..  If SARAH PALIN'S daughter could be taught how to use a condom then perhaps she would not make her mother the laughing stock of modern politics.


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Just admit you want little girls to be taught how to effectively screw and we'll give you a pass on this ones.




When you make a false claim like this, it really hurts your credibility.

I actually think it is a right wingers way of admitting they are wrong.  When you say something like this, it looks like you aren't being honest.


----------



## thrimironaxe (Sep 3, 2008)

Sunni Man said:


> Who cares what a bunch of radical Lesbian Nazis think about Palin!!



Why would you say such a thing?

I am very unhappy with the way the women's movement in America has gradually shifted away from "equal opportunity" into a perverse "gender superiority" world view in which all things female are pristine and all things male are immoral.

The way to rectify this situation is certainly not to hurl pejoratives and insults at everyone who thinks differently than you do.  If the purpose of a message board is not dialog, what is it?


----------



## sealybobo (Sep 3, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah. Provide the numbers that show that sex ed alone is more successful in preventing teen pregnancy.
> 
> You can't, because, as you know and have essentially admitted, such numbers don't exist.
> 
> Just admit you want little girls to be taught how to effectively screw and we'll give you a pass on this ones.



This is you trolling?


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 3, 2008)

No, moron. It's me asking for evidence to back up an egregious claim. And not getting any.


----------



## Shogun (Sep 3, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> No, moron. It's me asking for evidence to back up an egregious claim. And not getting any.



is it really our business if you are not getting any?

sheesh, baba.  take the blue material to late night.


and, I provided evidence of the failure of AO.  Not that Sarah Palin needs any more evidence.  Enjoy.


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 6, 2008)

clazona said:


> You support abortion but you don't support the death penalty.  Hypocrisy.



I support a woman's right to choose.  I could never have an abortion, but it shouldn't be illegal because (1) it's not a political issue, it's a religious and moral issue, (2) I don't have the right to choose what someone else does with their body, (3) not all abortions are for the "convenience" of the mother, one might save her life.  I knew a girl in high school who was sexually abused by a relative and got pregnant.  She chose to have an abortion because she didn't feel she could have the child, look at it every day and remember what happened to her or give the child a way and wonder for the rest of her life what was going on with that child.  She had an abortion when she was 6 weeks pregnant.  Was it an easy decision, absolutely not, but she it was the best decision for her at the time.  Who are you to tell her it wasn't?

Religious beliefs do not belong on the political platform.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 6, 2008)

abortion is not really an issue for either party...but a smoke screen for both...abortion is a multi million dollar business in the us.    We have shut down most of the clinics you say...well perhaps the old c & d clinics are gone....now to get an abortion....chemicals are the way to go.   two pills and in 2 weeks or so another preggie test....still around 400 bucks.  

they give condoms out for free at local county health centers.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 6, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Once again. Nobody has ever claimed there's a policy that will eradicate forever unexpected or teen pregnancy.
> 
> But, once again, it's STUPID to teach kids it's "okay" when in reality it's #1, illegal, and #2, dangerous, and #3, can result in an unplanned pregnancy....which means a child.
> 
> Note there are three reasons, not just one.



no one teaches them its okay except for parents who dont pay attention.

it is not illegal.  each state has its own laws on sexual intercourse between willling semi adults...depends a lot on age difference....15 and 17 versus...15 yr old and 21 yr old.  

it is dangerous.  STD's are on the rise, why you ask?  due to the dumb ass teaching of absintence only education over birth control and disease control.  what is wrong with telling a class that urinating after intercourse is excellent for the male and lessens his chances of STD's.    Condoms prevent STD's more than anything else...sex is one of the strongest drive men and women have.

with good sex education you would see a sharp decrease in preggie's in their teen years.  It not only deals with sex but with the social and family obligations of becoming parents.


----------



## SFC_TMC915 (Sep 6, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> abortion is not really an issue for either party...but a smoke screen for both...abortion is a multi million dollar business in the us.    We have shut down most of the clinics you say...well perhaps the old c & d clinics are gone....now to get an abortion....chemicals are the way to go.   two pills and in 2 weeks or so another preggie test....still around 400 bucks.
> 
> they give condoms out for free at local county health centers.



Anybody who thinks teenagers aren't going to have sex needs to remove their head from their 4th point of contact.  Sex is advertised EVERYWHERE.  They see it EVERYWHERE.  Kids are either going to learn it from their friends, their parents, or their schools.  If the parents are teaching abstinence, they may as well talk to the wall.  Better that schools teach responsible practices that can be life-saving (or protect them from life-long STD) as well as avoiding unwanted pregnancies.  The point of teaching kids about safe sex isn't to give them the green light to screw each other silly, but to protect them from STD's  or worse.


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 6, 2008)

Dirt McGirt said:


> It is if her and her partner are hot.
> 
> 
> Only fags hate it when two hot chicks eat each other out.



you did.


----------



## necritan (Sep 7, 2008)

strollingbones said:


> what is wrong with telling a class that urinating after intercourse is excellent for the male and lessens his chances of STD's.



Nothing really......although.....do they really need to suggest the inevitable???

Aside from having a cigarette and a nap/sleep.....does anyone not do that???


----------



## strollingbones (Sep 7, 2008)

necritan said:


> Nothing really......although.....do they really need to suggest the inevitable???
> 
> Aside from having a cigarette and a nap/sleep.....does anyone not do that???



no most men do know do that....or know why they should...most men urinate prior to intercourse due to the fact it hard to have a woody and urinate....

no dill i am not a man...i have said that over and over....i am not a man....i am a 55 yr old woman.....55 sucks...lol


this aint one of them cuddle and then do suggestions....either..its a get out of bed...go urinate...light ciggie...get a beer whatever....but it needs to be right soon....after the act....and i assure you any man who has had to have his urinary tract scraped will attest to this suggest....


----------



## Anguille (Sep 9, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> What I don't get, and correct me if I'm wrong- But doesn't the Muslim faith have women as second class citizens, wearing scarfs to cover their head and such? Why would someone of that faith want a woman as VP, who could someday be President, if they think of woman that way.



The Muslim faith does not designate women as second class citizens. Certainly some people who happen also to be Muslim do seem to do that. Just as some people who happen to be Christian or Jewish do likewise.

Wearing a hijab has tradtionally been meant as a sign of respect towards Allah, like wearing a yarmulke or a wig amongst someJewish sects or the until recently common practice among Catholic women to wear a head scarf in church or among Catholic nuns to wear wimples.  

Mostly conservative or fundamentalist or Middle Eastern Muslim women wear head scarves. Also women in Iran where it is required by law. And surprisingly, female teachers working in state sponsored Muslim primary and secondary schools in the Netherlands. Muslim women living in Europe and the Balkans and urban areas of the Maghreb generally do not. 
However, wearing a head scarf has begun to take on a political meaning for some Muslim women. Beginning in the 20's when the head scarf was banned in government buildings in Turkey till nowadays where countries like France have banned the wearing of head scarves in public schools. Some Muslim women take that as an affront to what they see as their right to wear religious symbols and women who never wore a scarf before in their lives, whose mothers and grandmothers may never have even worn a scarf, are now putting on head scarves.

It's a complicated issue. I know a few Muslim women personally. They all have different reasons for wearing or not wearing a head scarf. None of them seem to think it demonstrates an inclination in Islam towards oppression of women. I don't really either. I do think it represents an inclination in Islam, an inclination which seems to exist in other Judeo Christian religions as well, towards considering the human body as dirty or filthy or something to be avoided as it will lead to ungodly temptations. 

In some Judeo Christian sects it is considered necessary for women to dress modestly so as not to incite the lust of men. Some extremists say it incites rape and therefore lack of so called " modest' clothing indicates a raped woman's culpability in the crime. 

What a crock of shit.  

I don't think fear and hatred of women is particular to any religion, just to those who may get control of it.


----------



## random3434 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anguille said:


> The Muslim faith does not designate women as second class citizens. Certainly some people who happen also to be Muslim do seem to do that. Just as some people who happen to be Christian or Jewish do likewise.
> 
> Wearing a hijab has tradtionally been meant as a sign of respect towards Allah, like wearing a yarmulke or a wig amongst someJewish sects or the until recently common practice among Catholic women to wear a head scarf in church or among Catholic nuns to wear wimples.
> 
> ...




Thank you for explaining that Angel, I didn't know all of that. 


What Christian religion is it that that women wear the coffee filter like things on their heads?  I used to wait on them a lot when I worked at TGIFriday's, they were nice folks, but not exactly the best tippers in the world.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 9, 2008)

Echo Zulu said:


> Thank you for explaining that Angel, I didn't know all of that.
> 
> 
> What Christian religion is it that that women wear the coffee filter like things on their heads?  I used to wait on them a lot when I worked at TGIFriday's, they were nice folks, but not exactly the best tippers in the world.



Not sure. Mennonite?


----------



## random3434 (Sep 9, 2008)

Anguille said:


> Not sure. Mennonite?




Ah, Mennonites........


I dated one in college, he was a WILD man! Rugby playing, pot smoking, mud-sharking dude!


He's a teacher now.....


----------



## AllieBaba (Sep 9, 2008)

sealybobo said:


> This is you trolling?



No, this is me asking for proof of a claim that has no basis in reality. Sex ed alone is no more effective than teaching abstinence alone. 

Which is why nobody took up the challenge to provide proof to the contrary.


----------



## Anguille (Sep 9, 2008)

AllieBaba said:


> Yeah, but I had to get rid of my Frodo avatar because it was offensive.



Did I remember to give you what I promised you?





>


----------

